# VIDEO TUTORIAL: How to separate a Jpeg to Spot Colors.



## jimmy_heartcore

Hey guys! 

New video tutorial for separations in Photoshop from a jpeg image.

Thanks!

Check it out:

[media]http://vimeo.com/2974180[/media]


----------



## Rodney

Thanks for posting the great tutorial!


----------



## jimmy_heartcore

No problem Rodney! I also have a video on that Vimeo account about how to separate out colors for 4-Color Process in Photoshop. I'll be uploading some other tutorials soon!


----------



## brianmot

This video is awesome for someone who is familiar with photoshop but is new to screen printing. VERY helpful. as soon as i watched it i went 'duh'. Thanks a lot and look forward to your other videos!


----------



## ambitious

Brilliant! Awesome tut video, thank's for posting.


----------



## Catbox

very cool... will help a lot of people...


----------



## asjphoto

No video is viewable for me, bummer.


----------



## Rodney

asjphoto said:


> No video is viewable for me, bummer.


Try viewing the video directly at vimeo here.


----------



## goodscreenprint

thanks, its a whole new world with you guy and gals


----------



## PointBlank

Thank you so much. I watched this and your 4-Colour one. They both answered so many of my questions.


----------



## boxcar22

Hey, great tutorial, but have you tried using the channels palette to separate these colors as opposed to making separate layers for each spot color? I use them all the time and it seems(to me) to be much more efficient.


----------



## larons

Awesome tutorial! Now I don't have to slap my customers when they want bad JPEGs turned into shirts...


----------



## PrintsCharming

any one know how to seperate a flat jpeg with gradient?


----------



## Rodney

PrintsCharming said:


> any one know how to seperate a flat jpeg with gradient?


You may want to start a new topic in the screen printing section of the forum with a descriptive title to see if you can get some help there.

Screen Printing - T-Shirt Forums

I think there may have been posts in the past about separating gradients that could be found in the search.

Here's a few that I found:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t85425.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t83349.html


----------



## InkedApparel

I watched the other video ...four color seperation in Photoshop...now I use accurip...do I still need to sep like the video..or do I let accurip take care of it? what I mean to ask is....I open an image I want to print...go to the channels pallette and click split channels...then from there I send to accurip? for processing? Is this correct?

Inked


----------



## JeridHill

No need to separate in this manner with a RIP. You can set your halftones in PhotoShop or other programs and the RIP will do the rest.


----------



## InkedApparel

so correct me if Im wrong.... I open an image in photoshop and convert to cmyk...then in the channels palette turn off all but 1 channel and delete the white and then send to rip for printing? is this correct?

Inked


----------



## JeridHill

I imagine it depends on which Photoshop you own, but you should be able to:

1) Convert to CMYK
2) Go to File / Page Setup and choose your RIP and settings
3) Go to File / Print with Preview
4) With Output mode selected, choose Screen / uncheck use printer's defaults and then choose your halftones, etc.
5) Now choose Color Management in the drop down menu and select Separations under the Print Space Profile
6) Print

This should send all your separations to the RIP and then the RIP will choose the separation settings you selected in Photoshop. If it does not, you will need to change a setting in the RIP. I don't have AccuRIP, but ours says Use Document Defined Halftones. My guess is, that is the standard setting in most RIPs and you won't need to worry about it.


----------



## tereshirt

Love the video, thanks! I'll add a link of your vid in my site.


----------



## panglima008

thanks bro


----------



## parthenon09

I would do halftone white under the the dark blue or maybe drop white under that color, then combine the dark blue with the light and halftone blue. when it prints on the the black shirt it will look darker and it will be one less flash. But great tutorial. I use channels but i could see how layers could help that way.


----------



## RobertG

Thanks a lot Jimmy, this is very useful.
I am all new to color separation and such, so my question is: would you print this from photoshop in a regular way or use accurip?
If using accurip, what would be the reaon doing so?

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## caperkyle

Thanks for the video! very helpful!


----------



## Recover Clothing

Nice video with tons of info


----------



## finalrule

where is the link of the video???


----------



## joesandesign

thank you very much. It's really amazing.


----------



## assiyong

thanks
you....


----------

